# Found cat returned to bad owner



## Liv7 (Sep 15, 2021)

We recently found an approx 4 month old cal yowling outside of our house. We took it in as it was getting dark and wanted to keep her safe.
I posted on a local lost pets page to try and find the owner and when the owner replied I realised that I have previously returned several different lost pets to this woman in the past.
She lives near me and knows where I live so just turned up at my door, when she arrived I asked for photo proof of the cat, unfortunately it was hers.
I addressed her and said I was worried about her pets, this cat for a start is too young to leave the house and she has many others, this kitten was offspring of a cat she owned, still not neutered and this kitten not neutered nor chipped. She constantly gets new kittens, new baby bunnies and is always loosing them. She has also recently adopted a new puppy as well. 
She was not happy that I addressed my concern with her, I am now worried for my own cats, I fear letting them out incase she gets some sort of revenge.
I am also worrying about this poor kitten. Did I do the right thing in 1) addressing the issue. 2) returning the cat to her?


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

That's a difficult one, I would be equally concerned. Is it possible to get an RSPCA welfare check? Or at least speak to them about your concerns and see what they recommend?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep your cats contained, either inside or cat proof your garden. People like that steal pets.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

teddylion said:


> That's a difficult one, I would be equally concerned. Is it possible to get an RSPCA welfare check? Or at least speak to them about your concerns and see what they recommend?


I agree, I think a call to the RSPCA might be a good idea.


----------

